# Situations to Avoid--The Safety Thread--The Spinoff



## Rougemillenial (Apr 4, 2017)

Moderator's note: The exchange that follows was split from the original, very useful, thread in the Safety section. FrugalRefiner

Ah silver fulminate, Worked with it before, will never do it again. That stuff is god awful. Honestly this rule extends to all transition metal nitrate's. In general strong oxidizers in contact with organic material is a disaster just waiting to happen. I've worked with all sorts of pyrotechnics. Everything from HMTD to gun powder, thermite, flash powder, highly nitrated organics i.e. trinitroglycerin, acetone peroxide, gasoline vapor in a pure oxygen environment, 100 liters of hydroxyl gas pressurized into a 1 gallon bottle, and anhydrous hydrazine. I can essentially guarantee nitrate/solvent mixtures will detonate in a confined environment. Chemicals should be only stored with other compatible chemicals. I've made this mistake before and it caused a massive chlorine leak  . It was a really good thing I can only sleep while breathing through my nose because otherwise the situation could have been way worse if not a fatal mistake :shock: . I work in the shed now since the incident. Which brings me to another point. Absolutely positively do not ever work in a space attached to the house :shock: ! That's the easiest way to end up getting hurt or killed. If something goes awry when you're asleep, you won't know until it's too late :!: Even though it was rather practical in my situation as the risk associated with potentially attracting unwanted attention is a way bigger risk than the safety benefit of setting up a space in the middle of the yard. It's a very complex risk/reward scenario as I live in a rather populated area in New Jersey where it's very risky to do this. Legally, anything goes when it comes to amateur chemistry thus why many of my posts mention more OTC processes in case anyone else is in the same predicament or can't/wants to avoid/ buying stuff online due to the potential of purchase/IP Address tracing thus why I use darknet servers frequently. Also another safety tip I can provide, if there's a reaction pathway that is safer, even if it's a bit more expensive, go with it. Better to spend a few more dollars at the hardware store than a few thousand to stitch up shrapnel induced lacerations and drain your lungs of acid burned tissue :shock: . Another thing I learned the hard way, never jump into a process without thoroughly understanding what you're doing and have half-decent apparatus. It seems like common sense but unfortunately with intelligence comes impulsiveness and a know it all complex which can make you think you know what your doing when in reality you don't have a clue. This of course lengthens a process that should've taken less than a year to taking 5 years and counting between school, family life, and other things :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: . At least I have recovered over a pound of gold and 4 kilograms of silver and am still alive despite everything possible going wrong in the worst way possible :lol:. For example, I tried to incinerate a bunch of circuit boards in a paint can with a pinhole in the top which previously worked amazingly well, though probably a little too well the resulting syngas burned so hot that it melted the Iron wood stove and made a deafening rocket sound as the gases were traveling well above 10 times the speed of sound and made a blindingly bright fire column likely above 6000F due to the aforementioned cast iron stove melting within the same timespan as thermite would :shock: This time though I tried using a charcoal fire with no extra forced oxygen support. This failed horrifically bad as I suspect ethylene oxide was being generated instead of syngas which is extraordinarily dangerous and instantly made a massive explosion when a spark came near of course the reason it didn't outright kill me was due to a rather lucky outcome of the paint can lid being shot up at supersonic speeds and the bottom turning into a bowl instead of the side walls rupturing/shattering which would've shot metal shards at the speed of a Barret 50 cal bullet in all directions. Also I never saw that paint can lid as it likely escaped the troposphere and got picked up by the jet stream, worst case scenario, it managed to reach escape velocity thus escaping the earth which considering the mixture of gases involved and the volume of the gas and the effect it would've most likely had on the paint can lid, that would not surprise me. the escape velocity is 10,000m/s and there are a few explosives that have a detonation velocity close to or beyond that. Not to mention the volume difference was absurd. With the storytime finished, what I'm trying to say is reaction conditions affect results. in the case of destructive pyrolysis, it's absolutely critical to have the temperature above the melting point of aluminum (700C) to split the epoxide rings wide open and push the reaction to a considerable degree. Another point I'd like to bring up is waste. If a process that has a higher overhead cost generates little waste you're far better off with that process as it's a huge pain to dispose of toxic waste especially if you're doing metric tons of material like me. I've probably generated over 400 gallons of aqueous waste alone which needed to be disposed of. Many would use lye or baking soda but unfortunately I'd need an equally absurd amount of base to neutralize the amount of waste I have. Instead I added a massive amount of aluminum to replace the other metals in solution which I ended up needing over 300lbs worth. I'll be the first to admit that I absolutely should have used iron first to cement the copper and other things first because the other salts reacted so violently that it caused the mixture to dangerously superheat likely above 400F because it ignited the hydrogen spontaneously causing over 200 gallons of water to boil in one second causing an insanely dangerous explosion. Think several sticks of dynamite in a bathtub :shock: . No seriously that's the kind of explosion force I'm talking about. It was so powerful it tore apart some fencing made of solid metal and shattered my remaining Pyrex  . Yes my neighbors are absolute saints for being able to put up with me :lol: . Though looking back I absolutely shouldn't have used aluminum in the first place as that was bound to produce heat way faster than the water can react to the temperature change. When you work on a large scale, it's way more dangerous.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 5, 2017)

Wall of text- please edit with paragraphs


----------



## kurtak (Apr 5, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Wall of text- please edit with paragraphs



I agree - reading a "wall of text" is difficult to read/follow - in fact when I see such I generally "skip" reading it at all

Please break your posts up so they are easier to read/follow :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 5, 2017)

I refuse to read it. Unreadable. Should be at least 10 separate paragraphs.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 5, 2017)

Rougemillenial said:


> Also I never saw that paint can lid as it likely escaped the troposphere and got picked up by the jet stream, worst case scenario, it managed to reach escape velocity thus escaping the earth which considering the mixture of gases involved and the volume of the gas and the effect it would've most likely had on the paint can lid, that would not surprise me. the escape velocity is 10,000m/s .....
> ....generated over 400 gallons of aqueous waste alone which needed to be disposed of. Many would use lye or baking soda but unfortunately I'd need an equally absurd amount of base to neutralize the amount of waste I have. Instead I added a massive amount of aluminum to replace the other metals in solution which I ended up needing over 300lbs worth.
> .... I absolutely should have used iron first to cement the copper and other things first because the other salts reacted so violently that it caused the mixture to dangerously superheat likely above 400F because it ignited the hydrogen spontaneously causing over 200 gallons of water to boil in one second causing an insanely dangerous explosion..



So... Let me get this straight.

You sent a paint can lid into orbit?...by incinerating circuit boards?
-wouldnt the surface area of the lid, as well as the resistance of air stop it (or at least significantly slow it) before getting several miles up??

And, why would you, a chemist, use aluminum in your waste treatment of -400 gallons- when you know it liberates hydrogen?

I believe I know whom aga spoke of now


----------



## Lou (Apr 5, 2017)

He's not a chemist, OK?


----------



## Rougemillenial (Apr 11, 2017)

Ah silver fulminate, Worked with it before, will never do it again. That stuff is god awful. Honestly this rule extends to all transition metal nitrate's. In general strong oxidizers in contact with organic material is a disaster just waiting to happen. I've worked with all sorts of pyrotechnics. Everything from HMTD to gun powder, thermite, flash powder, highly nitrated organics i.e. trinitroglycerin, acetone peroxide, gasoline vapor in a pure oxygen environment, 100 liters of hydroxyl gas pressurized into a 1 gallon bottle, and anhydrous hydrazine. I can essentially guarantee nitrate/solvent mixtures will detonate in a confined environment. Chemicals should be only stored with other compatible chemicals. I've made this mistake before and it caused a massive chlorine leak.
It was a really good thing I can only sleep while breathing through my nose because otherwise the situation could have been way worse if not a fatal mistake . I work in the shed now since the incident. Which brings me to another point. Absolutely positively do not ever work in a space attached to the house ! That's the easiest way to end up getting hurt or killed. If something goes awry when you're asleep, you won't know until it's too late Even though it was rather practical in my situation as the risk associated with potentially attracting unwanted attention is a way bigger risk than the safety benefit of setting up a space in the middle of the yard. It's a very complex risk/reward scenario as I live in a rather populated area in New Jersey where it's very risky to do this. Legally, anything goes when it comes to amateur chemistry thus why many of my posts mention more OTC processes in case anyone else is in the same predicament or can't/wants to avoid/ buying stuff online due to the potential of purchase/IP Address tracing thus why I use darknet servers frequently.
Another safety tip I can provide, if there's a reaction pathway that is safer, even if it's a bit more expensive, go with it. Better to spend a few more dollars at the hardware store than a few thousand to stitch up shrapnel induced lacerations and drain your lungs of acid burned tissue . Another thing I learned the hard way, never jump into a process without thoroughly understanding what you're doing and have half-decent apparatus. It seems like common sense but unfortunately with intelligence comes impulsiveness and a know it all complex which can make you think you know what your doing when in reality you don't have a clue. This of course lengthens a process that should've taken less than a year to taking 5 years and counting between school, family life, and other things.
At least I have recovered over a pound of gold and 4 kilograms of silver and am still alive despite everything possible going wrong in the worst way possible . For example, I tried to incinerate a bunch of circuit boards in a paint can with a pinhole in the top which previously worked amazingly well, though probably a little too well. the resulting syngas burned so hot that it melted the Iron wood stove and made a deafening rocket sound as the gases were traveling well above 10 times the speed of sound and made a blindingly bright fire column likely above 6000F due to the aforementioned cast iron stove melting within the same timespan as thermite would. This time though I tried using a charcoal fire with no extra forced oxygen support. 
This failed horrifically bad as I suspect ethylene oxide was being generated instead of syngas which is extraordinarily dangerous and instantly made a massive explosion when a spark came near of course the reason it didn't outright kill me was due to a rather lucky outcome of the paint can lid being shot up at supersonic speeds and the bottom turning into a bowl instead of the side walls rupturing/shattering which would've shot metal shards at the speed of a Barret 50 cal bullet in all directions.
Also I never saw that paint can lid as it likely escaped the troposphere and got picked up by the jet stream. worst case scenario, it managed to reach escape velocity thus escaping the earth which considering the mixture of gases involved and the volume of the gas and the effect it would've most likely had on the paint can lid which turns the flat surface into a dome shape due to the small hole in the middle, that would not surprise me. the escape velocity is 10,000m/s and there are a few explosives that have a detonation velocity close to or beyond that. Not to mention the volume difference was absurd. 
With the storytime finished, what I'm trying to say is reaction conditions affect results. in the case of destructive pyrolysis, it's absolutely critical to have the temperature above the melting point of aluminum (700C) to split the epoxide rings wide open and push the reaction to a considerable degree. Another point I'd like to bring up is waste. If a process that has a higher overhead cost generates little waste you're far better off with that process as it's a huge pain to dispose of toxic waste especially if you're doing metric tons of material like me. I've probably generated over 400 gallons of aqueous waste alone which needed to be disposed of.
Many would use lye or baking soda but unfortunately I'd need an equally absurd amount of base to neutralize the amount of waste I have. Instead I added a massive amount of aluminum to replace the other metals in solution which I ended up needing over 300lbs worth. I'll be the first to admit that I absolutely should have used iron first to cement the copper and other things first because the other salts reacted so violently that it caused the mixture to dangerously superheat likely above 400F because it ignited the hydrogen produced from residual acid spontaneously. This superheating caused over 200 gallons of water to boil in one second causing an insanely dangerous explosion. Think several sticks of dynamite in a bathtub :shock: . 
No seriously that's the kind of explosion force I'm talking about. It was so powerful it tore apart some fencing made of solid metal and shattered my remaining Pyrex . Yes my neighbors are absolute saints for being able to put up with me . Though looking back I absolutely shouldn't have used aluminum in the first place as that was bound to produce heat way faster than the water can react to the temperature change. When you work on a large scale, it's way more dangerous.

Hope this fix is sufficient. Also yes the hydrogen ignited spontaneously but that was after the reaction went into runaway mode. The cause of the explosion was most likely due to superheating rather than the hydrogen. The reason it couldn't have been the hydrogen was due to how the explosion propagated from the bottom up which since the reactant area is towards the bottom would make sense thus where no oxygen was present. 

Also the low earth orbit scenario was worst case, though due to the jet stream it would have to be moving at least a couple times faster than escape velocity to actually make it into orbit also because of the high latitude. Despite it being highly unlikely, it wouldn't surprise me if it at least made it to the jet stream. The volume of the container was around a gallon and the lid weighed around ten grams. As a result of the rapid expansion of gas. this would theoretically result in a 5000-10000 expansion rate. Also the bottom of the can formed a crinkled dome shape and so it could be reasonably assumed that it would have done the same to the lid. Also there was no wind that day and there were no nearby storm systems so although it could have hit a pocket of fast moving air, it's more likely the jet stream since I live in the northeastern US where the polar jet stream curves north towards Canada. though it would still would need to go over 6000 feet above sea level to reach it. 

Though the superheating was in part due to the metal salts having a much lower reduction potential than aluminum thus there's way more energy left over to be converted into heat thus why I admitted I should've used iron as the reaction isn't anywhere near as violent and the formation of aluminum ions is highly exothermic. Mainly it's because I did it inside a large container, there was a large volume but the cross section that heat can be dispersed was puny in comparison so heat can't effectively be radiated. That's why I stated that a large scale reduction reaction is more dangerous.
My intention with the previous post was to tell my story about working in an unlicensed lab with inadequate space and terrible environment and the failures I've encountered along the way so hopefully you guys won't fall into the same trap. 
About me being a chemist, I am an amateur scientist. I have yet to attend graduate school and I'm entirely self taught. the lab was just one giant experiment to see what I can do and to give me something enjoyable to do. Though I'm sure that the tiny space didn't help me one bit in terms of success or safety. Not to mention what I was attempting has never really been done before.
I was doing a one-pot extraction of precious metals on metric ton scale only using readily available equipment without any prior lab experience.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 11, 2017)

Rougemillenial said:


> what I was attempting has never really been done before.
> I was doing a one-pot extraction of precious metals



Believe it or not, that has been done before.

Many times.

You can find it by searching, "I threw all my scrap in a pot of acid, how do I get my gold back?"


----------



## Rougemillenial (Apr 12, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> Rougemillenial said:
> 
> 
> > what I was attempting has never really been done before.
> ...


 on a 5 metric ton scale? Only with readily available materials and equipment? No glassware?


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 12, 2017)

orbit?! jet stream?!...dream on!... how old? 13?

Ok, I read this (lots of time, vacation here). Now, you finally convinced me, you don't know, what you are doing and what people like you do, is the main reason why chemicals are getting harder available, more regulated and monitored - for a good reason, I have to admit.

I am not impressed at all. It is not funny, nor can I see any value in this massive waste of 30 minutes of my lifetime.


----------



## upcyclist (Apr 13, 2017)

Rougemillenial said:


> Legally, anything goes when it comes to amateur chemistry thus why many of my posts mention more OTC processes in case anyone else is in the same predicament or can't/wants to avoid/ buying stuff online due to the potential of purchase/IP Address tracing thus why I use darknet servers frequently.


Or, you could stay safe and above board legally. I have never needed to use the Dark Web to obtain my chemicals, nor have I imagine any of the frequent contributors here.


----------



## Rougemillenial (Apr 13, 2017)

upcyclist said:


> Rougemillenial said:
> 
> 
> > Legally, anything goes when it comes to amateur chemistry thus why many of my posts mention more OTC processes in case anyone else is in the same predicament or can't/wants to avoid/ buying stuff online due to the potential of purchase/IP Address tracing thus why I use darknet servers frequently.
> ...


 I do not obtain chemicals from the dark web. I only use it for researching methods of recovery as well as accessing the web anonymously.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 13, 2017)

OK I'll bite.

What recovery methods are available on the dark web that aren't available if you know the right people to ask anyway?


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 13, 2017)

anachronism said:


> OK I'll bite.
> 
> What recovery methods are available on the dark web that aren't available if you know the right people to ask anyway?



For one, recovery of PM's from satellites in orbit about the earth, by using paint can lid to shoot them down.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 13, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? OK.


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 13, 2017)

anachronism said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > anachronism said:
> ...



I thought British humor was dry and witty. I actually couldn't read the above mess, all I caught was "paint can lid into the trophosphere" and walked away from the computer. 

The dark web has nothing the "light web" doesn't...you just get perceived anonymity. I guess we should be happy that the above poster has not taken on building a backyard nuclear reactor as his hobby.

In all seriousness...this is/was a great thread. I know moderators are watching, but I'd love to see it restored to greatness by removing everything from 2017.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 13, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> In all seriousness...this is/was a great thread. I know moderators are watching, but I'd love to see it restored to greatness by removing everything from 2017.


I was thinking the same thing. 8) 

Dave


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 13, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness...this is/was a great thread. I know moderators are watching, but I'd love to see it restored to greatness by removing everything from 2017.
> ...



Thank you Dave!


----------



## kurtak (Apr 14, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > snoman701 said:
> ...



Per the underlined :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Apr 14, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness...this is/was a great thread. I know moderators are watching, but I'd love to see it restored to greatness by removing everything from 2017.
> ...



Dave - did you mean to move this to the Rogues Gallery :?: 

I ask because I am not really seeing anything here to debate &/or discuss :roll: 

The Rogues Gallery seems a very fitting place from what I have seen of Rougemillenial contributions so far :twisted: 

Kurt


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 14, 2017)

I moved these posts here instead of the Rogues Gallery because I didn't want to pass judgement on Rouge or why he's here. We all want what is best for the forum, and sometimes that means helping new members fit in here. 

Dave


----------



## Rougemillenial (Apr 14, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I moved these posts here instead of the Rogues Gallery because I didn't want to pass judgement on Rouge or why he's here. We all want what is best for the forum, and sometimes that means helping new members fit in here.
> 
> Dave


Thank you FrugalRefiner! I highly appreciate you're kindness and understanding. I am trying to fit in despite my rather unusual situation. I am processing 5 metric tons of material with only readily available chemicals in a part of the world where amateur chemistry is looked rather dimly upon, thus why I use the dark web servers a lot to avoid tracking. My goal in this process is to make a process that anyone can do, thus allowing ordinary people with little prior experience to reduce the amount of e-waste shipped overseas or dumped into landfills by disassembling and or processing it themselves. I'm an environmental activist and scientist, looking for a community to collaborate with for sharing similar ideas that has more experience than I do. I am a firm believer that trash is resources that people aren't knowledgeable enough to repurpose in some way. I hope that I can find my way into this social circle and figure out how to share my ideas and thoughts in a way that will be accepted.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 14, 2017)

> I hope that I can find my way into this social circle and figure out how to share my ideas and thoughts in a way that will be accepted.



_Those maxims below might help you. I do not say, that I always act on them. I am sure I sometimes might post something annoying or that I am sharper in my tone than necessary, where I should leave it to the mods to comment or not to comment. Nonetheless, this is what I have observed to work on the board._

Read a lot on the forum, read at least 200 times as much as you write. 

Don't write in order to tell us how much you know and have tried and in order to impress us, this is irrelevant. 

Write in order to learn. 

Be becomingly modest. No one waited for you, but it is a privilege to you and us common members at all to be allowed to stay here.

Before you state any idea, try to search the forum, read what has been discussed before - anything that is not conform with the forum mainstream is probably dangerous or otherwise useless. There is very little space for new inventions, since thousands of professionals have spend their lives in the field and none of them was less intelligent than you or me, but most probably on the contrary. If you want, you could try to find out, why things are done one way and not the other. Ask if it doesn't give you peace. But ask after you searched yourself.

Try to be short and clear in your wording. Being clear means also to avoid jokes, that can easily be misunderstood.

_Hope that helps_


----------



## anachronism (Apr 14, 2017)

Rougemillenial said:


> [ I am trying to fit in despite my rather unusual situation. I am processing 5 metric tons of material with only readily available chemicals in a part of the world where amateur chemistry is looked rather dimly upon, thus why I use the dark web servers a lot to avoid tracking.



Whilst I don't mean to be picky, you're not in the US then as your profile states.


----------



## Rougemillenial (Apr 14, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Rougemillenial said:
> 
> 
> > [ I am trying to fit in despite my rather unusual situation. I am processing 5 metric tons of material with only readily available chemicals in a part of the world where amateur chemistry is looked rather dimly upon, thus why I use the dark web servers a lot to avoid tracking.
> ...


I'm in the US, though the exact location isn't accessible to other sites I visit


----------



## anachronism (Apr 14, 2017)

OK so I'd be interested to hear from other people from the US and see if they agree with your assessment. Do they feel as though they need to access the dark web to avoid tracking? Alternatively are they simply not paranoid?

Unless of course your 5 tonnes of material is in fact 5 tonnes of nuclear waste or 5 tonnes of material stolen from other people.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 14, 2017)

I would love to see a series of photos of that 11,000 pounds you're supposedly working on. One of the photos should show the entire 11,000 pounds.

Your biggest problem, rougemillenial, is that you have zero credibility. Nothing you have said so far has had any value whatsoever. Your lack of knowledge is very obvious to the members. Any refining process of value is found only on this forum. No where else on the internet. Three of us moderators have a total of about 110 years of experience as professional refiners. It takes one to know one and you're definitely not one. Swallow your pride and spend your time learning. From what we've seen, there is nothing of value you know that you can teach us at this point. Everything of any major importance has already been covered on this forum.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 14, 2017)

anachronism said:


> OK so I'd be interested to hear from other people from the US and see if they agree with your assessment. Do they feel as though they need to access the dark web to avoid tracking? Alternatively are they simply not paranoid?.



No, I think for the most part we want to be 'on the radar' as being legitimate. Lest we get mistaken for cooking meth!


----------



## Geo (Apr 15, 2017)

My "lab" has been tested a total of three different times by LEO since I have been refining. By now, all my neighbors know what I do and any new call about suspicious behavior is simply not investigated. Most of the city officers has been here at one time or another know what I do. If you are legit, like I am, you are proud to show the officers what you do and show them a nice shiny piece of gold or silver. It's only when you are not legit that you have to worry about the police.


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 15, 2017)

Geo said:


> My "lab" has been tested a total of three different times by LEO since I have been refining. By now, all my neighbors know what I do and any new call about suspicious behavior is simply not investigated. Most of the city officers has been here at one time or another know what I do. If you are legit, like I am, you are proud to show the officers what you do and show them a nice shiny piece of gold or silver. It's only when you are not legit that you have to worry about the police.



How did those visits go? Are there recommendations that you would have for those expecting their first visit? 

I'm thinking a folder with MSDS of all chemicals, PPE, tour of fume handling, exhaust, scrubbing, waste processing, etc. 

Inviting out for coffee & donuts ahead of time? (seriously considering this, new to area, rural police force in literally the "safest township" in the state. 

It may sound goofy, but the only reason I'm hesitant to do the invite is because I have a pair of ducks. The keeping of poultry on residential land, with the exception of 4 chickens, is not allowed....and I don't want them to make me get rid of my daughters ducks. Ok, they are mine, but I like my little dudes.


----------



## Geo (Apr 16, 2017)

I would say that discretion is the better part of valor. Don't ask for problems but don't be afraid if your not breaking the law. Local police is not worried about what your doing unless it's obviously dangerous to you or others. If you keep your containers covered and out of sight, they should have little reason to pay much attention short of nosy neighbors and there's really no way to escape that. You may invite the neighbors over and explain what your doing and that you have studied and plan on being very safe. Even this approach can be chancy. If you have fences, I would forgo that much. The biggest hassle you can get is code enforcement. Trash, open containers, old tires, batteries on the ground, Anything that can trap rain water is all a big no-no and you can expect the enforcement officer to find more than the obvious if things are not on the up and up.

As far as the times I was checked, the refining was never an issue. I was cited for open buckets and a pile of electronics covered by a tarp and my electrical supply was not up to code. I had to redo the electrical from the service pole all the way to the breaker box. My father had done his own work twenty years before I acquired the property. The utility meter reader checked the meter every month and never said a thing. When the first raid happened, they brought every agency they could including code enforcement. They disconnected the power that day and I had to bring everything up to city code and have it inspected before they would turn the power back on. I am not even in the city limits but I am in the police jurisdiction.


----------



## kernels (Apr 16, 2017)

I believe in one of his posts Rouge mentioned that so far he had pulled about a pound of Gold and few kgs of Silver from his 5 Metric ton pile, once again, a few pictures would sure convince us quickly. Or is he the only Millenial on the planet not taking pictures of everything ?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 16, 2017)

kernels said:


> I believe in one of his posts Rouge mentioned that so far he had pulled about a pound of Gold and few kgs of Silver from his 5 Metric ton pile, once again, a few pictures would sure convince us quickly. Or is he the only Millenial on the planet not taking pictures of everything ?



He also mentioned a metric tonne, getting concentrated to 600lbs with ap... ...then said 5 tonnes? Or was it 6?


----------



## Lou (Apr 17, 2017)

Is it worth even wondering?


----------



## kurtak (Apr 17, 2017)

Lou said:


> Is it worth even wondering?



Nope :!: 

Kurt


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 17, 2017)

Geo said:


> As far as the times I was checked, the refining was never an issue. I was cited for open buckets and a pile of electronics covered by a tarp and my electrical supply was not up to code. I had to redo the electrical from the service pole all the way to the breaker box. My father had done his own work twenty years before I acquired the property. The utility meter reader checked the meter every month and never said a thing. When the first raid happened, they brought every agency they could including code enforcement. They disconnected the power that day and I had to bring everything up to city code and have it inspected before they would turn the power back on. I am not even in the city limits but I am in the police jurisdiction.



Yeah...the last thing I need is someone coming in and telling me to bring things to code. That would be an instant bankruptcy! 

Today however, I feel amazing....looked over at the neighbor, whom I'm yet to introduce myself to, and there she sat, with two ducks.


----------



## CattMurry (Dec 17, 2021)

What am I actually reading? :L:A:W:L:
But seriously..... You may wanna pause on chemistry, and re-evaluate.


----------



## gfinchy26 (Apr 27, 2022)

solar_plasma said:


> orbit?! jet stream?!...dream on!... how old? 13?
> 
> Ok, I read this (lots of time, vacation here). Now, you finally convinced me, you don't know, what you are doing and what people like you do, is the main reason why chemicals are getting harder available, more regulated and monitored - for a good reason, I have to admit.
> 
> I am not impressed at all. It is not funny, nor can I see any value in this massive waste of 30 minutes of my lifetime.


I found it valuable. Everybody loves gold. Very few people like chemistry. And when you don't know what you don't know but you know you're gonna go after some gold it is extremely easy to do anything he just explained. I wasn't that bad not even close but blind gold fever gets everyone. If it wasn't for gold, chemistry could off. lol


----------



## GoIdman (Apr 29, 2022)

gfinchy26 said:


> I found it valuable. Everybody loves gold. Very few people like chemistry. And when you don't know what you don't know but you know you're gonna go after some gold it is extremely easy to do anything he just explained. I wasn't that bad not even close but blind gold fever gets everyone. If it wasn't for gold, chemistry could off. lol



Everything is valuable if you can learn something out of it.

The thing is I loved chemistry in school up until i`ve got a d.ck teacher who made me hate chemistry because of him(bullying)....And now because of this forum i started to reignite my interest for chemistry and i have learned more from this forum than i have ever imagined. 

Life is a constant learning path.


----------

